# Billups won't play in Olympics



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=3449236

I really didn't see him making the team anyway.Maybe he doesn't either


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Personally I saw him making it with one of the younger kids (paul or williams) missing out ... He is Mr Big Shot after all and we know how vital some sharp shooting is in these type of tournaments.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Isn't this the second time he has backed out? I like Chauncey, but I'm glad he's not going to be there if he's not committed to playing. Besides, we've got more than enough great PGs. And yeah, he's a clutch shooter, but Williams and Paul can both nail the jumper from that spot, too.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

I'm glad he backed out. I never thought he was a good fit for the team. It seemed like he would have made it, if he would have stayed in the running. I hope Paul wins the number 2 spot. It is going to be a close race.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd/Paul/Williams sounds awfully good.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didnt see him making it. Im pulling out on the Olympics as well. If team Canada doesnt want me, I dont want them either.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Curling's a winter sport anyway.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ Curling's a winter sport anyway.


Im more into competitive snow shoe racing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ It only counts when you're racing against a polar bear. Chauncey Billups told me that.


----------



## Pistons (Jun 18, 2008)

He would of made the team. Family comes first homie.


----------

